# Driving/Gaming Desk



## CyberDruid (Feb 25, 2009)

This is just a rough sketch but I'm working around the idea of a desk that is more suited to Driving Games and immersive gaming.

Have a look.





Your feedback would be great


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 25, 2009)

That's a pretty good idea. Will give u more relaxation. I'm liking it so far!!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

U gonna make it out of PVC pipe or something?


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 25, 2009)

if u make one please take pic so i can dream that i play grid on that


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 25, 2009)

Do u have something to hold the monitor? It might just slide and fall.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah I am planning on using pipe of some sort but that might change too. Everything should be clamped or bolted in place including the monitor.




Here's alittle different set up with the monitor closer and the keyboard on a tray or something..lol


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

If it turns out great will you be willing to build and sell them?


----------



## Hitman (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello 
Looks good
Are you going to have Keyboard and mouse mounts on the sides that swivel in and out.
Also they way you are seated you will be looking up and that is not a normal position you might want to make more flat 
and give thought to where you want your sounds speakers mounted
and the Monitor should be a little higher then the Wheel as it looks like the wheel will get in the way of your view.

Nice Concept and once it is done you will love it.
Hitman


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 25, 2009)

Castiel said:


> If it turns out great will you be willing to build and sell them?



I would love to finally have a product people really want. It's a ways away..but yes.



Hitman said:


> Hello
> Looks good
> Are you going to have Keyboard and mouse mounts on the sides that swivel in and out.
> Also they way you are seated you will be looking up and that is not a normal position you might want to make more flat
> ...



Have a look at the FOV and the relation between chair and desk...it's dead flat. I like to lean back when I drive and prop my feet up. Note the black circles on the desk...thise are additional locations to fit the crosspipe that supports the long pipes so the angle is completely adujustable to flat. The back of the pipe could also be raised on an adjustable foot.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 25, 2009)

There are 13 adjustable points


----------



## steelkane (Feb 25, 2009)

do you have any plans for were the computer box will go,, Looks great so far,, I would want one. driving games are my favorite. hope to see more soon CD


----------



## Hitman (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello
Yes I understand what you are showing and it looks right and all is good if you are confortable.
But for me after racing for a hour or so or more even my neck would get tired and stiff and it would end up leaning back :lol:

As I said looks good
Hitman


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 25, 2009)

steelkane said:


> do you have any plans for were the computer box will go,, Looks great so far,, I would want one. driving games are my favorite. hope to see more soon CD



Yeah I love driving. 



Hitman said:


> Hello
> Yes I understand what you are showing and it looks right and all is good if you are confortable.
> But for me after racing for a hour or so or more even my neck would get tired and stiff and it would end up leaning back :lol:
> 
> ...


Well it's just a sketch and the reason I need to mock one up is to get the ergos right. I mean the stick figure guy in my picture probably isn't even proportioned correctly....thye onlyway I know to get it right is to build some cheap mock ups from MDF and make adjustments.

Once I have a desk that will work with a regular office chair I can take off from there make some sort of support for a nice racing type seat...maybe even use the rails commonly used in cars so that a real car seat could be used...

It's really about finding out what's feasible and comfortable.

But since my own preferences are probably not the sameas everyone else I want to make it highly adjustable.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 25, 2009)

Here's a design with no wood in it lol

Just pipe frame. It rests directlyon the floor. It's a bit shorter than the other design so might make better sense.

Lot of damn fittings though which will make it outragously expensive.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 25, 2009)

With all that space and talent you got, why not just get an old junk car and convert it!
You could cut it down to size, remove all the unnecessary stuff, and still have a realistic "car" even with a door/cab/dashboard etc!


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 25, 2009)

Use a rubber surface so you don't have to clamp/screw the monitor/keyboard.
Nice idea though, consider me subscribed


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 25, 2009)

Do you mean you are going to build something like this:
http://www.blocket.se/vi/19676155.htm?ca=11_s

Sorry couldn't find any better pictures...


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 25, 2009)

They sell stuff "like" that too, they're called PlaySeat. Though a good self build will obviously rock the hell out of any PlaySeat.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 25, 2009)

That's awesome. If I could weld that would be the way to go.

See how the pedals, wheel assembly slide and lock...brilliant. Sturdy and simple. That helped immensely.

Part of the design process for me is to wseed out all thebells and whistles and get right to the core of what it's about.

I might have to purchase an Inert Gas Welding rig...


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 25, 2009)

I once saw a guy who built a cockpit, he actually used a 2:nd hand "chair" from an old Viggen fighter plane.. It was awsome, until I saw a guy who built one with forcefeedback!


----------



## steelkane (Feb 25, 2009)

The one from that site looks home built, I think your design looks a lot better,, I've seen other ones similar to that setup,, I'm sure your going to reinvent the wheel on this project.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 25, 2009)

By the way CD, you just made the list of "Projects to do when I get space and time to work my way" a little longer


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 25, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Yeah I love driving.
> 
> 
> Well it's just a sketch and the reason I need to mock one up is to get the ergos right. I mean the stick figure guy in my picture probably isn't even proportioned correctly....thye onlyway I know to get it right is to build some cheap mock ups from MDF and make adjustments.
> ...


mock-ups, you sound like you are in an airborne unit.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think you might want a feet rest directly under the chair.  Putting your legs up for extended amounts of time gets kinda old after a while.


----------



## Hitman (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello
The second design looks much better and comfortable to me.

If you don't mind what program/App are you using to make your design.

I want to remake mine soon (When I have time) and doing it on the comp would be much better.

Hitman


----------



## DR.Death (Feb 26, 2009)

here u go this is one u can buy
http://www.fanatec.de/webshop/new_u...id=45&osCsid=324cfca8d3fd5c0e2cdec7c04089c123


----------



## Maju (Feb 28, 2009)

Like the idea.

Personally I prefer the curved frame look. The only downside is the width of the frame would need to be relatively wide so as to allow the user to get into the seat.

A thought that springs to my mind is that it might be better for the end user to have the option to fit there own seat. 
That way they could fit a full racing bucket seat should they so desire or for the more thrifty (or comfort conscious) of us out there you could go to the scrapyard and get a fully adjustable seat for $10-20 - ie tilt backrest back/forward, tilt seat of chair back/forward, raise up/down, lumbar support adjustment, slide forward/back, plus headrest. heck even electrically heated if you want. With the added advantage of saving on all those costly clamps and  adjustable fittings. 
OK, it's a bit more effort for the end user but how much hassle is it to undo/tighten four bolts.

Other thoughts: It would be nice to have the keyboard able to swivel out to the left or right instead of in behind or underneath the steering wheel. Personally I find it a real pain to have to reach over the wheel just to type on the keys - likewise to pull the keyboard out every time you need to type something.

Also might be nice to have some sort of sturdy fitting to clamp gearshift to left or right of seat at a level more akin to being in a car rather than having to reach up to the desk level to change gear.

With regard to monitor.
People that are prepared to pay for a set up like this are likely to be able to spend a few $. Therefore it may be prudent to provide an easy mounting system for a triple monitor setup, ie something a bit more aesthetically pleasing than a shelf wide enough to sit three monitors on - but also versatile enough just to stand/mount 1 monitor.

Being lazy it would be nice to see a drinks holder in there someplace as well.

Unfortunately not really practicle due to the huge variety avaliable but it would be nice to have the surround speakers mounted either side of the chair so that there isn't lots of wiring floating about, or even space for a reasonable sized sub-woofer to fit under the seat.

Anyway, those are my thoughts.
Regardless of what you come up with i'm sure it'll be of a higher standard than my current driving setup


----------



## fenurch (Feb 28, 2009)

You would need a clamp for the monitor as most people wouldn't want to drill a hole in their monitor  And what about keyboard and mouse? It would be a bad idea to attach the steering wheel to the table so that you couldn't take it off. As for the keyboard - You could possibly make a little rectangular plate shaped as the steering wheel table and get some sort of bolt lock for it so it doesn't keep sliding out.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 28, 2009)

There are some sophisticated driving set ups. I intend to take the best elements and combine them in a cheaper, easier to build set up. It's like my obsession with tech stations, a great puzzle that I like to gnaw on over time.

I think the system that makes the most sense overall would be the Play Seat von Deutschland...it's compact, adjustable and stows away. For a house as small as ours that would a necessity.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 28, 2009)

Look what I have


Hmmmmm could I?


----------



## fenurch (Feb 28, 2009)

I really admire you, you've done some very nice mods and things. I really, really enjoy making/moding stuff myself although most of the time it doesn't work as *yet* I don't have the necessary experience. But truthfully I would love to do a job of that sort, it's simply amazing.

Overall, it's a great idea and I'm happy that you have the time, materials and skills to actually make one.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 28, 2009)

Projects keep me relatively sane. I get really weird when I am idling. I need to be running WOT.Lumpy Cams?


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 28, 2009)

Cyber u might have gave me an idea!!!


----------



## Maju (Feb 28, 2009)

@DaMulta

Class. After eventually getting to bed after posting last night was running the whole driving setup around in my head and was thinking back to my adolescent days and arcade racing booths - then lo and behold here it is posted.

Glad you posted the second set of pictures cos the first lot told me sweet FA.

Get busy modding is what I sayDaMulta


----------



## fenurch (Feb 28, 2009)

I reckon it would need a "Racing Wheel" setup, Monitor, and a spare computer and that's about it.
And well... A bit of cleaning


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 1, 2009)

It's kind of creepy looking...which adds to the appeal. Like a haunted circus...


----------

